# RIP Storm 25/12/2010



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Went home today (staying at my sisters) to find that Storm had died. 

RIP Storm, playing with your daughter Dusky at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no 

poor little Storm, what a crap day for it to happen as well 

Run free Storm xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> oh no
> 
> poor little Storm, what a crap day for it to happen as well
> 
> Run free Storm xx


I know, she was running around last night, she was well onto her way to recovery, putting on weight and eating more. But she was old (nearly 3 years old), which is probably a brilliant age for a Pets At Home gerbil, so I guess it was just old age.

She gave me Dusky (who died early aged just under 14 months), and Sandy (who is still going strong despite only being around 3 months younger).


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Storm little buddy.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Storm  RIP little buddy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about little storm, what an awful day for it to happen too. RIP storm.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

RIP Storm x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry R.I.P Storm xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry  how tragic to lose a pet on such a day. RIP Storm.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Such sad news - Christmas will always be tinged with sadness now. 

RIP Storm

xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sleep softly Storm, love and hugs to all that love and miss you little one x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Storm and scamper freely at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

RIP Storm xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Buried Storm in my brother garden last night (was ill, still not 100% today, and no taxi's were available from my sisters), she's near her daughter Dusky. That ground was hard cos of the recent weather though, was digging for ages with a tiny rake (the only tool available)!

I've got a living reminder of Storm: her daughter Sandy.


----------

